# Korean skincare line



## LeynaBanana (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anyone here uses any kind of Korean skincare line? I heard good things about Korean skincare from many people, but they never say what brand nor where to get it. So I was wondering if anyone here know where I can find Korean skincare line. San Jose area, LA area, SF....


----------



## Kathy (Jul 6, 2007)

Not a clue, sorry. Have you tried to google and see if you can buy it online?


----------



## kchan99 (Jul 7, 2007)

Laneige is a Korean line. They have good sunscreens. I don't know where you can get it in San Jose, but it is sold online.


----------



## yuuki888 (Jul 8, 2007)

hmm im not sure if you have this in your area but there seems to be a lot of 'the face shop' opening everywhere which is a korean brand face care line

i havent used them before but it seems to get a lot of customers


----------



## semantje (Jul 8, 2007)

you could try shiseido, i bet thats easier to find


----------



## magosienne (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *semantje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you could try shiseido, i bet thats easier to find yup !


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 8, 2007)

Shiseido is easier to find but thats a Japanese brand not a Korean brand.


----------



## yuuki888 (Jul 9, 2007)

haha yeah i was just about to say its japanese not korean hahaha


----------



## SarahStarFlower (Jul 12, 2007)

Japanese and Korean skin care and makeup: Isa Knox, Laneige, Dr. Ci:Labo, LacVert, Charmzone, Kanebo, Kose, Regene, HABA &amp; Sana. carries lots of Korean brands...

I'm curious about Korean skincare as well, being that I am Korean, but most of it isn't really formulated for oily skin. My mother and sister have used Pola and Laniege products before, and seemed to like them a lot. However, they also have naturally perfect skin






However, most of my friends who are fresh from Korea use Biotherm products.


----------



## yaucheung (Feb 13, 2011)

I know some korean websites which sells Laneige, they provide cheap prices... however, it will be difficult to read them in korean languages.

Other than that, I just find one website in Hong Kong selling Korean cosmetics like skinfood and laneige... (www.yostylist.com)

i can find even some products for my bf.... Laneige Homme line there...


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2011)

I know these websites and i find them pricey. There is a chinese website i like and remained affordable but babelfish isn't as helpful as i hoped it would be, and since i can't read chinese, i've never used it.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 15, 2011)

All online, but shopamore/shop the amore (Burnaby, BC, Canada based but I'm pretty sure they ship to the US?), prettyandcute, and sasa all carry a selection of Korean brands. I don't mind Shiseido - and certainly it's easier to find, for me - as well as shu, but Laneige, and The Face Shop (both of whom I use products from) are a heckuva lot cheaper. Personally, I don't find it _that _difficult to find Asian (Japanese, Korean) skincare in Toronto, and I can't imagine in SF, what with Japantown and Chinatown, it'd be difficult to find Asian skincare lines. They'll be more expensive and at a premium, due to importing, but both community areas should have selections of Asian beauty boutiques. Other Korean lines are way pricier and at the level of Shiseido or shu, but both Laneige &amp; The Face Shop are pretty good value for money. Anywho, what I use/have used and like (it's not a tonne. And to end any suspense, I'm white.) - Laneige Moisturizing Cleansing Oil. It's a really nice cleansing oil, but TBH, I haven't repurchased. I prefer to buy Lancome's Huile Douceur to get my Optimum Points. Laneige also have a Refreshing version for combo &amp; oily skins. - Laneige Hydra-Zen Eye Cream - The Face Shop Whitening/Brightening Pearl Masks I'm also lemming a tonne of Liolle (makeup ) products, and the BB cream. But I have pretty difficult to match skin, so I'd prefer to swatch or get matched in person... And non-skincare, but TFS has great nail polishes, as well.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 15, 2011)

I used to love The Face Shop until all the stores disappeared from Vancouver  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There had been 2 Face Shops in 2 malls close to me, both gone now!  They were good products at reasonable $$.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 15, 2011)

> I used to love The Face Shop until all the stores disappeared from Vancouver
> 
> There had been 2 Face Shops in 2 malls close to me, both gone now!  They were good products at reasonable $$.


 I hear ya! I don't know if they've ever been available here in TO, but I just stock up in the (of all places) Dominican Republic. I know Wal Mart now carries (or they've always carried and I never realized it until I became determined to find some Hard Candy staples) PureDerm for maybe, $2 a sheet? But they're absolutely terrible compared to The Face Shop ones. It says on their website they still carry the products in Toronto, but I really am not sure where. Amore (as far as I know) doesn't carry the line, and the other Asian makeup/skin boutique I frequent on occasion only carries the comparitively, really high-end Asian skincare - none of this Kate, Majolica Majorica stuff. (Snooki wahhh!) And TBH, I'm too lazy to trek it to Pacific Mall, so...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

